# Ba Gua Qin Na(joint locking) 48 forms



## dre2308 (Jun 29, 2011)

-Ba Gua Qin Na 48 forms:
Qin Na is known as the Chinese art of joint locking. This advanced Qin Na technique shown in the video belongs to Ba Gua style, and is known for its consecutive joint lockings and wrestlings upon the defender. ( Demonstrated by master Pin-Kuang Chung, 9th degree red belt Master of Rou Chuan Wu Do Kung Fu.)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNZyk6_ADuU&feature=relmfuhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNZyk6_ADuU&feature=relmfu


----------

